# Hawaii Reviews for July 2009



## billhall (Jul 3, 2009)

Reviews for July


----------



## billhall (Jul 3, 2009)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North, Maui, 2/01/09*

*New Review *


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North 
Reviewer:  Marie Seufert​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pono Kai,Kauai, 06/27/09*

*New Review *


Pono Kai 
Reviewer:  Terry and Georgia Martin​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 8, 2009)

*Alii Kai II, Kauai, 06/27/09*

*New Review *


Alii Kai II 
Reviewer:  John & Jean Dahlke​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 8, 2009)

*Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club, Oahu, 7/04/2009*

*New Review *


Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club 
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 8, 2009)

*Kahana Falls, Maui, 06/26/09*

*New Review *


Kahana Falls 
Reviewer:  David & Dee Ann Hutson​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*[/QUOTE]


----------



## mistral (Jul 8, 2009)

*Hilton specials*



billhall said:


> Reviews for July



Don't see anything here, but thought it might be of interest, that I tried to book a Hilton special for Kings Land in Waikoloa. All went well and even got an extra day, until they asked my income. You must make $150,000 per year.  This annoyed me, as I don't think it is anyone's business how much I make so I said I did not make that much. Consequently I was not eligible for the special. I have purchased timeshares in excess of $50,000 a week, so maybe they missed a purchaser.


----------



## billhall (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai, Kauai, 06/21/09*

*New Review *


Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai (Wyndham) 
Reviewer:  David & Dee Ann Hutson​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*[/QUOTE]


----------



## billhall (Jul 11, 2009)

*Maui Lea at Maui Hill, Maui, 7/1/09*

*New Review *


Maui Lea at Maui Hill 
Reviewer:  William Hoffner​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 11, 2009)

*Bay Club, Big Island, 12/10/08*

*New Review *


Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort 
Reviewer:  Bob McIntyre​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 12, 2009)

*Lawai Beach Resort, Kauai, 6/28/09*

*New Review *


Lawai Beach Resort 
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 14, 2009)

*Kona Islander Vacation Club, Big Island, 7/4/09*

*New Review *


Kona Islander Vacation Club 
Reviewer:  Terry and Georgia Martin​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 15, 2009)

*Hono Koa, Maui, 6/14/09*

*New Review *


Hono Koa 
Reviewer:  Bill & AnnMarie Ferrell​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 19, 2009)

*Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai, 6/09/09*

*New Review *


Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club 
Reviewer:  Cheryl Gerhardt​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 19, 2009)

*Sands of Kahana, Maui, 6/1/08*

*New Review *


Sands of Kahana 
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 28, 2009)

*Kona Hawaiian Resort (Wyndham), Big Island, 7/11/09*

*New Review *


Kona Hawaiian Resort (Wyndham) 
Reviewer:  Luanne Moyer​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 28, 2009)

*Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort, Big Island, 7/19/09*

*New Review *


Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort 
Reviewer:  Luanne Moyer​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 28, 2009)

*HGVC Kalia Tower , Oahu, 7/3/09*

*New Review *


HGVC Kalia Tower 
Reviewer:  Mark & Ellen Luchette​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

